# converging steps 45 degree angle



## outerbanker1 (Mar 15, 2012)

i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks:blink:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

outerbanker1 said:


> i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks:blink:


Now if you would just write this in English.

Do I smell a troll here? Trying to get another "equilateral triangle" thread started?

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

outerbanker1 said:


> i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks:blink:


You forgot to insert your spam link.










 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Please explain what you are mitering framing the stairway? Your sizes for the parts are typical but can be altered for each application. Most of us plan a stairway in terms of rise and run. The size of the risers are determined by how much space there is between the first level and the upper level. The run is usually determined by how many treads there are but in some cases the stairway can be made steep when space is limited. In this case the treads can be made smaller.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

outerbanker1 said:


> i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks:blink:


Step #1, throw away construction master iv calc. :yes:
Step #2, use a spamulator master iv calc. :yes:
Step #3, If you are still stuck, google Ted's Woodworking plans. :shifty:


----------



## outerbanker1 (Mar 15, 2012)

ok guys, this is not spam and yes i think ya'll are cute.

i have a deck that where the steps are going is a 45 degree angle. my total rise is from ground to finished height is 26 inches. i am making my finish threads @ 12 inches. so i am cutting my risers, 6.5 rise and 11 inch thread for a total of 3 treads. these will fit the two sides sq. my question is how do i compute the king tread that connects the two that is on a 22.5 degree angle from the sq. ones. strings and straight edge will work, just thought i could get and answer from here. (a sq + b sq = c sq) using 11 inch did not work. thanks, this was my first question to this forum, hope i made your day.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

outerbanker1 said:


> ok guys, this is not spam and yes i think ya'll are cute.


Calling it spam wasn't just "cute". When you made your first post here, at the DIY Chat forum you posted the same question and it looked like this:


outerbankerq said:


> i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a  construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks


Soon after I made my reply here (post #3), the link in that thread got deleted. If that's not spam...what was it?










 







.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Mar 15, 2012)

i do not know how that got in there. but i do have this problem, and thought someone could answer. thanks, outerbanker


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I see a lot of guys out there with their electronic gadgets that they hope will allow them to push enough buttons to come up with a simple answer.
I also see a lot of stuff in the burn pile 'cause they trusted these things.

As an old timer, I use mockups so I can see it.
Take some scraps and clamps and screws and build a life-size model of it right on the deck so you can see it.
It really helps to see all the details at once...some things show up that you never even thought of......like subtracting the thickness of your tread from the first riser.......:shifty:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

outerbanker1 said:


> ok guys, this is not spam and yes i think ya'll are cute.
> 
> i have a deck that where the steps are going is a 45 degree angle. my total rise is from ground to finished height is 26 inches. i am making my finish threads @ 12 inches. so i am cutting my risers, 6.5 rise and 11 inch thread for a total of 3 treads. these will fit the two sides sq. my question is how do i compute the king tread that connects the two that is on a 22.5 degree angle from the sq. ones. strings and straight edge will work, just thought i could get and answer from here. (a sq + b sq = c sq) using 11 inch did not work. thanks, this was my first question to this forum, hope i made your day.


I get the impression that you have purchased precut stringers to build your stairs. I make my own so the angle is not something under consideration except for fitting it in. Trying to rise 26" in three steps is a little too steep in my opinion. Your rise would have to be a little more than 8 5/8" per step to do it in three steps. Your 6 1/2" riser will work for four steps however the 6 1/2" includes the thickness of the tread. If you have a precut stringers you can recut them to achieve this. Some people cut them where the top and bottom riser is smaller to keep from doing this but I personally don't like it.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

outerbanker1 said:


> i know the angle is 22.5 and i have a construction master iv calc. how do i calculate the three treads. i know the rise is 6.5 inch and my tread is 11 inch and i need a total of 4 risers and three treads. how to i compute the center tread where they are converging. thanks:blink:


I have a construction calculator also and it is quite useful for many things but the old fashioned way is still the best for laying out stairs. I use a framing square and stair gauges. Just attache the gauges to the edge of the square so that when you rest it against the edge of the stringer it will mark the rise and run you desire, mark, slide to the next position. Once one stringer is cut, check it for fit and use it as a pattern for the others.

I know that a 5/12 angle on the square is 22.5 degrees. 6.5/11 is not the same aspect ratio and would be a different angle. If memory serves me, seems like stair stringers are usually about a 37 degree angle or so.

There are whole books written on how to use a framing square. An amazing tool if one takes the time to learn how to use one.

Bret


----------

